# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Ofrecemos pitahaya fresca cultivada en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, 
Para contarles que podemos ofrecer pitahaya cultivada en Ica. Les dejo unas fotos del producto. 
Los interesados pueden escribir a bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Saludos  2013-02-25 12.32.07.jpg 2013-01-09 22.08.15.jpg 2013-02-06 12.18.12-1.jpg 2013-02-24 12.45.58.jpgTemas similares: SEMILLAS DE PITAHAYA Y MANEJO DE PLANTAS DE PITAHAYA EL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA EN EL PERÚ Artículo: ¿Dead Globe? Mal desempeño comercial de la variedad más cultivada en el Perú y problemas productivos Artículo: Perú: En lo que va del año se exportaron 6.500.000 de dólares en granada fresca a Rusia Artículo: Perú incrementó sus exportaciones de mandarina fresca en 66%

----------


## rudy christian

saludos cordiales, cual es el costo de esa fruta, venden semillas? para sembrar tambien.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> saludos cordiales, cual es el costo de esa fruta, venden semillas? para sembrar tambien.

 Hola Rudy: 
La pitahaya para supermercados la vendimos en S/.18 x Kg, y en campo a S/.15 x Kg. Hay pitahaya de pulpa roja y pulpa blanca, y tendría que confirmarte si venden o te podríamos conseguirte semillas. 
Saludos

----------

esmeralda yessica

----------


## juan miguel arce llagas

tengo un amigo que tiene unos frutos de pulpa blanca y roja, quiere expandir su cultivo, como esta el mercado, es rentable, lo cultivamos o no, alguna información por su experiencia que nos ayude a decidir.

----------


## Peru Verde

Hola Bruno Cillóniz, ultimamente vi que sierra exportadora di unos alcances sobre este fruto sabes que empresa la esta exportando y que tipos ya que en el lugar donde tengo otro tipo de plantaciones hay pitahaya y quisiera saber si hay o existen formas de poder generar mas y expandir... gracias 
cualquier informacion a mi correo mdvicente1@gmail.com

----------


## Peru Verde

Hola Bruno... sabes que tipos de pitahaya están vendiendo y que empresa las esta exportando... ya que aqui donde tengo mis tierras hay otros tipos que no habia visto te adjunto las fotos...  20160103_182426.jpg20160103_182139.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, en Perú se están cultivando variedades de pitahaya de pulpa blanca, amarilla, roja y fuxia, provenientes de Israel y EE.UU. Actualmente se está cosechando la variedad de pulpa blanca, en caso haya alguien interesado. 
Precio puesto en Lima: S/.10 a S/.14 x Kg., dependiendo de la variedad y el calibre. 
Saludos  pitahaya-pulpa-blanca.jpg planta-pitahaya-peru.jpg IMG-20160229-WA0001.jpg IMG-20160229-WA0002.jpg IMG-20160229-WA0000.jpg

----------

esmeralda yessica

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno... sabes que tipos de pitahaya están vendiendo y que empresa las esta exportando... ya que aqui donde tengo mis tierras hay otros tipos que no habia visto te adjunto las fotos...  20160103_182426.jpg20160103_182139.jpg

 Estimado, no sabría decirte si el producto de las fotos corresponde a una variedad de pitahaya. Solo sé que aquí se están cultivando variedades de pulpa blanca y amarilla, que son las más conocidas internacionalmente, pero también se están cultivando variedades más raras de pulpa roja y fuxia traídas desde California, que son una novedad en comparación a las variedades de pulpa blanca y amarila, con la que podríamos diferenciarnos de otros países productores y exportadores. 
Saludos.

----------


## pitahaya

Estoy interesado ensembrar Pitahaya, Pitaya o Fruta del dragón a la fruta de las especies Hylocereus y Selenicereus. (variedades Roja y Blanca)
Me encuentro en busqueda de quien pueda proveerme plantas de mencionado fruto.
De tener informacion sobre ello favor de contactarme.  
Saludos

----------


## Ernesto82

Hola amigos tendrán pitahaya de cáscara amarilla? Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estoy interesado ensembrar Pitahaya, Pitaya o Fruta del dragón a la fruta de las especies Hylocereus y Selenicereus. (variedades Roja y Blanca)
> Me encuentro en busqueda de quien pueda proveerme plantas de mencionado fruto.
> De tener informacion sobre ello favor de contactarme.  
> Saludos

 Estimado pitahaya, con el productor que trabajo podemos proveer plantones de pitahaya. ¿Cuántas estarías interesado en comprar? 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos tendrán pitahaya de cáscara amarilla? Gracias

 Estimado Ernesto, por el momento no tenemos la variedad de piel amarilla y pulpa blanca. Solo tenemos de pulpa blanca, pero de piel rosada como las que ves en las fotos que publicamos. Veré de proponerle al productor con el que trabajo, la siembra de esta variedad (porque es la más conocida, aunque también la más sembrada por países competidores como Ecuador y Colombia). 
Saludos

----------


## jjlauluy

Estimado Bruno
Mi nombre es Jorge Lau y estoy buscando pitahaya para exportar, no importa tamaño ya que es para procesar, si tuvieras informacion por favor por este medio o al 994393479, mil gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno
> Mi nombre es Jorge Lau y estoy buscando pitahaya para exportar, no importa tamaño ya que es para procesar, si tuvieras informacion por favor por este medio o al 994393479, mil gracias.

 Hola Jorge, la pitahaya que consigo arranca en diciembre y la campaña va hasta junio. El precio referencial es de S/13 ó S/14 x Kg. puesto Lima. 
Saludos

----------


## VLADIMIRBARRANTES

Estimado Bruno, me interesa la compra de las plantas para iniciar las pruebas agronómicas. Confírmame la disponibilidad y demás condiciones.

----------


## alfagolf31

Hola, cuantas especies de pitahaya existen? y quien podría proveerme los tallos de cada especie.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos tendrán pitahaya de cáscara amarilla? Gracias

 Sí tenemos Ernesto, a S/18 x Kg. y la premium a S/20 x Kg. Estamos en Miraflores y hacemos envíos con Glovo también. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas. Saludos.

----------


## alfagolf31

> Sí tenemos Ernesto, a S/18 x Kg. y la premium a S/20 x Kg. Estamos en Miraflores y hacemos envíos con Glovo también. 
> Cualquier cosa me avisas. Saludos.

 Tienes Pitahaya Colombiana sin espinas?
Gracias, saludos.

----------

